# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  BUSCO TERRENO LURIN PARA ALQUILER

## AristarcoGarcia27

*HOLA AMIGOS DEL FORO, ESTOY BUSCANDO TERRENO DE 1HA O 2 PARA ALQUILAR, CERCA A LIMA, LURIO O ALREDEDORES. QUISIERA SI ALGUIEN CONOCE DE PRECIOS O ALGUNA EXPERIENCIA. MUCHAS GRACIAS*Temas similares: Busco compra o alquiler de terrenos para cultivo en el Valle Chicama Alquilo Terreno para Granja - Lurin SOLICITUD: Terreno en alquiler de 35 a 50 Hás en Motupe o Jayanca para producción de quinua A DISPOSICION PARA ALQUILER DE TERRENO AGRICOLA BUSCO TERRENO AGRICOLA PARA ALQUILER DE EMPRESA IMPORTANTE

----------

